# A first for me!



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well this commission is a first for me, a set of stairs. I have made steps and ladders before but never a 'real' set of stairs. After doing a lot of reading and getting advice on how to I made a start on these for my landlord. After a lot of mathematics and a lot more head scratching I got the stringers marked out.








I then transferred the marks to the other side.








Then using my home made jig I routed them all out.








Next it was the easy job of cutting out all the treads and risers, rebating them and putting the bull nose on. 








Tomorrow I will start to assemble them and prey I have got it right. :laugh:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Bullet pens always appeal to my palate! Excellent work.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Best of luck! It will come out greatly.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WTG! Me and angles don't get along much... lol so I usually get them pre-fab. So you definitely have braging rights, there!!!


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

How did you "put the bullnose on"? Biscuits? Glue and clamp?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

The bull nose was just cut with a half round over in the router Rolloff it isn't actually added on to the treads. I got stuck in today and cut out the wedges ready for assembly. I made a quick jig to cut them on the table saw as my band saw now needs a new blade.








I cut a few more than needed just in case of mistakes.








Then it was on to a dry fit with the assistance of my neighbour. 








Glad to say everything went together well and all the joints were nice and tight. 
Satisfied at my attempt I stopped for some lunch before taking it apart and glueing it all. Which in a way was lucky for my landlord or not as the case may be! he rushed into my shop asking how far I had got? He then announced that he couldn't fit it due to it being a listed building and the powers that be want the old one repairing! :nono: Well to say that the old one is unserviceable is an understatement as it is completely cream crackered! :fie: So he has asked me to put it on hold for the time being and I am happy to say he has paid me for the work I have done so far.  so it now sits in the corner of my shop in kit form.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the 'wedge' jig.... on the list as I am always looking for wedges to use as clamps...

Also "I cut a few more than needed just in case of mistakes.". I can relate to that.


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Any chance you could post a picture or two of the jig you used to mill the tread and riser openings? Your stairs are very impressive. Although you may not end up using them as they were intended, the learning process is priceless in many ways- Congrats!

John


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No problem John, here is a shot of the jig:








I made it from scrap MDF with two small blocks that slide in slots to adjust the angle. I had to make the lower end of the cut outs a little wider after this shot to allow for wider wedges. (This was after a trial run on some scrap wood)


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As I've said so many times Alan, your ingenuity and the fact that nothing phases you cause me to have great admiration for you.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Great job, Alan. If the landlord doesn't use them, you can always add a lumber loft in your shop.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Great project, thanks for sharing. Stairs are tricky. Your jigs are spot on.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautifully done.

Are wooden handrails & balusters planned for the stairs?


----------

